# Forge World Castellum Stronghold.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> When the situation calls for a prolonged deployment, Space Marines can rapidly construct modular fortified structures, known as Castellum Strongholds, to use as forward operating bases on a planet’s surface.
> 
> Designed by Blake Spence, the Realm of Battle Space Marine Castellum Stronghold is a 24" x 24" (609 mm x 609 mm) tile which can fit the Citadel Realm of Battle board. The model features areas that can accommodate Tarantula Sentry turrets, and its design allows several boards to be put together, expanding the size of the base. The Castellum Stronghold will be available to pre-order now and will be despatched from Saturday 30th November.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/REALM_OF_BATTLE_SPACE_MARINE_CASTELLUM_STRONGHOLD.html

Also some bundles going.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/BATTLE_READY_CASTELLUM_STRONGHOLD.html


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty cool if you have the space for it. Which I don't but ah well.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That's my christmas present to myself sorted then!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice, a bit too open for my taste but that's just me.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

That looks great. I love how FW tries to make terrain that actually looks like it would be used by some kind of serious military force instead of the super flashy grimdark angel skeleton and gold/bronze fortresses that GW makes.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Geist said:


> That looks great. I love how FW tries to make terrain that actually looks like it would be used by some kind of serious military force instead of the super flashy grimdark angel skeleton and gold/bronze fortresses that GW makes.


Well this is the Great Crusade we're talking about, things change haha


----------

